# Starling, sparrows, and such...



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey guys,
I was just wondering if any other grown men besides myself still like to take out the old air rifle for a tweety bird hunt. For some reason I still get a kick out of hunting them. Nothing funner then tuning in on them tweets.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

I like to shoot starlings all I can. Their such a nuisance. As for other birds, pretty sure sparrows are off limits...maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

English sparrows are considered a nuisance species, and can be shot any time. There are many other types of sparrows that are not nuisance or invasive species, they're off limits.

Fishrmn


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

what kind are the English sparrows? (how fast can an African laden swallow...)


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

tuffluckdriller said:


> what kind are the English sparrows? (how fast can an African laden swallow...)
> Male House Sparrow


[attachment=1:tvvrfa65]hsparrow1.jpg[/attachment:tvvrfa65]
Female House Sparrow
[attachment=0:tvvrfa65]hsparrow2.jpg[/attachment:tvvrfa65]
Both the Starling amd House Sparrow are European intros.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Well, we better get the pea shooters out and start getting rid of them.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

Remember: You have to be 200 yards from the nearest house unless you have the owner’s permission.
(I know... I break that one myself.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Not in all cities/towns. A pellet gun is not considered a firearm while using it to shoot unprotected animals. In Roosevelt, I have gotten the ok from local law enforcement (meaning they say there's not a law against it) that I can shoot a pellet gun from the vehicle, from the road. 

They did point out, though, that some people might be upset, as they can't tell that it's just a pellet gun when seeing it happen. 

Anyway, if the english sparrow is unprotected, then it's just fine for me to shoot it with a pellet gun in my back yard. Maybe someone else can prove this wrong, though...


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

tuffluckdriller said:


> In Roosevelt, I have gotten the ok from local law enforcement (meaning they say there's not a law against it) that I can shoot a pellet gun from the vehicle, from the road.


WOW! I would look a little deeper and find that there _*"IS"*_ a law about shooting ANYTHING within city limits, of Roosevelt, and any city for that matter!!!!!!!!and MORE SO FROM A VEHICLE!

From what I can remember....
An explosion that causes a projectile to travel is considered a firearm. Discharging such within so many feet of a structure is yet another law that would be broken.... 
And... if I am not mistaken there is actully a city ordainace in Roosevelt against such a thing.... 
Again I would check in a code book before I go popping anything within city limits......


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

good advice tak.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Here are a few that say you can't It will very from city to city and county to county. I included a link for davis county. Still looking for some others

North Salt Lake

City Ordinance 13-30-3-11. Discharge firearms and hunting.

B.Discharge of Firearms Prohibited. It shall be unlawful for any person to discharge any firearm (any gun, revolver, pistol, rifle or firearm of any kind or nature, or any air gun or any other such type instrument designated to propel or throw missiles.) within the limits of the City except as otherwise specifically provided in the following sections.
C.Firearms May Be Discharged. 
1.At the City Police target range, (a private range);
2.At a regularly conducted school as part of a supervised course of instruction; 
3.At a regularly organized gun club, shooting range where the range and facilities have been approved by the City Council;
4.In self defense or in any case of any peace officer in the discharge of his duty; 
5.In areas of the city designated as hunting areas provided that no firearms shall be discharged within six hundred (600) feet of any house, dwelling or other structure.
D.Designated Hunting Areas.
A person properly licensed under the laws of Utah to engage in hunting within the State may discharge firearms while so engaged within the below designated areas of the City during the designated hunting seasons: 
1.That section of property in the very northwest part of our City-being bordered on the north by our City limits and on the east by the large metal light poles and on the south and west by the Jordan River.
2.This area is bordered on the south by Davis County and Salt Lake County lines, on the east by our City limits, on the north by our City limits and on the west generally on the old Bonneville Lake level. Again, no hunting within six hundred (600) feet of a residence building or street.

Centerville

City Ordinance 13-30-3-11. Discharging Firearms.

It shall be unlawful for any person to discharge any rifle, gun, pistol, shotgun, air gun, bean shooter, flipper, slingshot, or other instrument, firearm, or BB gun within the limits of the City, except in self-defense; provided, however, that persons duly licensed to hunt wild fowl by the appropriate state agency may discharge shotguns in the course of such lawful hunting in those portions of the City lying between the west line of the I-15 Freeway and the west City limits and from the north line of Parrish Lane (400 North) to the north City limits, and provided further that no such firearms, air guns, or BB guns shall be discharged within 600 feet from any building, house, barn, or other structure. This provision shall not apply to peace officers in the discharge of their lawful duties, or target shooting or competition at a City-approved gun range or in connection with a City-approved target-shooting program.

http://www.co.davis.ut.us/sheriff/shoot ... y_city.cfm


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

City of Orem


9-2-5. Shooting, hunting.
A. It shall be unlawful for any person to discharge
any firearm or gun of any kind or nature within the City
limits, whether on public or private property. It shall
also be unlawful to discharge or shoot a bow and arrow,
blowgun, wrist rocket, slingshot, or any other type of
instrument designed to propel or throw missiles capable
of doing bodily harm on public or private property
(including developed archery ranges) in such a manner
as to endanger persons or property or to cause the
projectile or missile to cross into property owned by
another when the person shooting the projectile or
missile does not have permission to use such property
for the purpose of discharging the weapon or device.
The provision prohibiting the discharge of firearms
shall not apply to peace officers in the performance of
their official duties, to the authorized use of established
firing ranges or to any other lawful act.
(Ord. No. 661, Revised, 04/10/90)
B. It shall be unlawful to hu


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

guess we better get good at using sling shots.


----------



## Rusty Shacklford (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm glad to see I'm not the only adult that still gets a kick out of shooting birds with air rifles. I like to call mine Adult Air Rifles, it helps me justify the price I paid for them if only in my own mind. I've taken starlings, and non protected sparrows with mine. I've also taken a few Eurasian Collared Doves as well.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Those counties dont allow a firearm to be fired that fires "missles"? None of my guns fire a missle.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

missile - projectile: a weapon that is forcibly thrown or projected at a targets but is not self-propelled


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

My son was in the front yard of our house in Kearns, shooting his bow at a target, and there was a deputy parked across the street watching him for probably twenty minutes. I was getting a little concerned by his interest, but all he did was watch and just before he left, he yelled over to my son that he was getting the hang of it and to keep up the good work. :mrgreen: 

Two or three days later, I saw that it was illegal for any kind of projectile weapon to be fired within city limits, up to and including slingshots and bows. :shock: 
This put a damper on my enjoyment at shooting the aforementioned sparrows, starlings, and ECD's. :roll: 
Not that it stopped me, but I was MUCH more paranoid about it. :twisted:


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Isn't it great that the ECD's found their way here? It opens up a whole new world of possibilities for us airgun enthusiasts! Now if I could only get that **** scope on my Crosman to zero in properly :x


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey Rusty, what kind of pellet gun is that? Great King of the Hill reference by the way!


----------



## Rusty Shacklford (Oct 24, 2008)

The gun in the picture is a Benjamin Discovery air rilfle. It it my latest aquisition to my air rifle collection. It is a great little shooter, pump it up to about 3000psi and just have it ready to go. It's a .22 cal and it shoots right at about 830fps with the pellets I'm usning now. Air rifles are a great way to pass the long time between seasons. And thanks for noticing the King Of The Hill connection.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey rusty, do you order Pizza with that name? :lol: :wink:


----------



## Rusty Shacklford (Oct 24, 2008)

No I don't order pizza with my screen name but I have used it to make tee times. I like shooting my air rifles and I'm always looking for my next new one. All this talk about shooting starlings and ECD's is making me want to get out more.


----------



## hunters (Dec 30, 2009)

I live in the city of orem. Is it still illegal to carry a blow gun or not?


----------



## sudden thunder (Dec 17, 2008)

Well now you all have peeked my interests. So lets see some pics of your air guns.


----------



## Rusty Shacklford (Oct 24, 2008)

Here are just a few of mine. Now let's see some of the others out there!


----------

